# Hackers Grab and Expose 453,000 Yahoo Login Details



## Allu Azad (Jul 12, 2012)

Sources : Hackers Grab and Expose 453,000 Yahoo Login Details

Hackers expose 453,000 credentials allegedly taken from Yahoo service | Ars Technica

Hacking collective D33Ds Company has posted login details for more than 453,000 user accounts that it claims to have retrieved in plaintext from an unconfirmed service on Yahoo. ( Yahoo Voice )



PS : I have *SEEN* the list 


To check whether your account is compromised go to 



Spoiler



Yahoo! cleartext passwords


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2012)

Some coders watch the world burn by storing plaintext passowords.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 12, 2012)

my yahoo id ain't that important. no worries.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> Some coders watch the world burn by storing plaintext passowords.



YEa it is surprising to see a Big site like Yahoo not hashing user passwords. 

Although i have no idea maybe it wasn't feasible because of some reason. 

It's unfortunate and Yahoo is to be blamed to a certain extent nonetheless.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

anyways it was about time i had changed my yahoo pwd anyways. Also get regular email to enter id and pwd in google docs which i give hillarious replies to


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

This is sad


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 12, 2012)

Sad it is .

Internet once again proved that nothing is secure or private in WWW



Digital Fragger said:


> my yahoo id ain't that important. no worries.



Well , Just think , *WHAT IF * it was


----------



## Tobuscus (Jul 12, 2012)

That's bad news for me.

if i lose my yahoo email id. Game Over 

lol,maybe i should have used gmail...


----------



## Mario (Jul 12, 2012)

Hacked by a SQL Injection, really???????????????????
Not only did they not encrypt cleartext but they also had to write dumb front end code!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool i forgot my pass as well as security question.... So wherezzz pass


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 12, 2012)

You can get it easily if you search for it .

The entire collection just weighs 17.1mb .

Anyways all should change their yahoo password immediately whether they are affected or not .

God bless GMail


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 12, 2012)

People still use yahoo? I use it to sign up in forums and such stuff.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> People still use yahoo? I use it to sign up in forums and such stuff.



Hell yes 

Its my main ID with above 10k emails. although I have another one for personal mails specifically


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 12, 2012)

Sucuri Malware Labs

Use this to check if your yahoo id is hacked or not.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 12, 2012)

Tobuscus said:


> That's bad news for me.
> 
> if i lose my yahoo email id. Game Over
> 
> lol,maybe i should have used gmail...





thetechfreak said:


> Hell yes
> 
> Its my main ID with above 10k emails. although I have another one for personal mails specifically



+1  If I loose my my yahoo mail.. I lost control over everything..

I have 20K+ mails on my yahoo..


----------



## Saaby (Jul 13, 2012)

@Alluazad yahoo....


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

I am pretty sure that many Creepy users out there are going to take privillege of the available passwords and user accounts.
Many of the users might even have link to paypal,net banking , and similiar secure financial details.

It will not only create havoc for yahoo but also for Facebook , Twitter, etc sites that have account linked with Yahoo.

Its really disheartening to see that Yahoo hasn't encrypted the Password. Whatta shame.!!  And the open space for SQL injection ....Waw.!!!   Did anybody knew about these two earlier before this happened????

Fortunately, I switched to Gmail years ago because of yahoo's pathetic spam filter.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks @ Allu Azad and @The Sorcerer, for the links to check the Yahoo! e-mail account.
By GOD's grace,my Yahoo! e-mail account as checked in & by Sucuri Malware Labs :->

*Good: Email ******@yahoo.in not found in leak.*

I primarily use "Gmail" as my e-mail account.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey that list contains Email address of other Domains too like msn,google,etc.
Yahoo Voices database has been leaked as per the news.
So if you haven't ever posted in yahoo Voices , then don't worry. But unfortunately if you did , you know what to do.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 14, 2012)

I think Yahoo! didn't even officially mention this incident .
They should have alerted its users.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 14, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> People still use yahoo? I use it to sign up in forums and such stuff.



Those who have used it once need to continue using it as they will get their newsletter etc in that email.
As for me, when I searched my first name, 5 results came up. But none of them were by account.


----------

